# lets see your LED lights and fog, set ups!



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

well as stated above lets see what uve got.. ive got a few to start it off! opcorn:









































the cops loved my lights the wanted to tell me about it!! there were 4 cops total all because of my LED'S 2 in front of me and 2 behind!! lol :screwy:









car is currently being rebuilt i have some totaly different plans with the lighting and over all looks!


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

:sly: anyone?


----------



## theabyss11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahhhh man it sucks that nobody is posting in this. It's a good thread. I looked at it because I would have liked to see some discussions about putting some soft of LED mod on the headlights of a mk3 Jetta for that AUDI headlight look. I think it would look sick IMO...


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

yea i wanna see what some ppl have set up on there car. i like the LED lights that audi makes.. its sad tho that all these other car manufactures are stealing there idea! 

come on ppl show ur LED'S

:thumbup: ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Old pics- I started with all the headlamp and fog grill LED projects late 2007 (the tails are OEM)


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

there we go.. those are beautiful im gonna get a set of those led fogs for my passat, they look amazing nice pix! :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

I did this a while ago, and might not be the best work by anyone, but have gotten a lot of praise and were done by myself (first time soldering) using individual LEDs.





























And the back...

backlit emblem.


















I know the tails suck but that's what I got for now...


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice i like the backlit emblem i wanna do that on my wagon but if got to get it rebuilt first!


:thumbup::thumbup:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Black Hawk (Aug 28, 2010)

its a bad picture, i'll try to get better:


----------



## theabyss11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ooh nice pics of mk4 jetta man. And you shoulda put the LEDs on the bottom of the headlights. I like the fogs. And that last pic, nice fogs. You gonna work on the headlights soon? 
And the MK4 imma get my mk3 soon and when I get it imma mod the LEDs on the headlights, halo headligts, and LED Fogs. Imma see how much it'll take to machine Two VW emblems and mount them in front of a modded piece to fit in where the stock one is. Imma put a white or blue LED on each one and tap it to the healights and brake lights (respectively). Imma also put a switch for each one to turn them off when I don't need em haha.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

i like the look of the LED's, they look good! :thumbup:


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

*audi LED's*

thinking of doing the audi look on my CC. what do you think?


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

that would look hot as long as its inside the headlight.. and i think u should go up the grill faceing side of the head light too.. but still looks good where it is now! :thumbup:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:laugh: as proven by the OP's last picture...if you try to show off your extravagant LED's on the streets then the cops are going to show their LED's off too...behind you.


----------



## theabyss11 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha wait cops will pull you over for that? Why? because they're too bright? If They're on Audi then why can't you mod them on other cars? lol


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

well u will be fine if u just do ur headlights and fogs... in that pic there were 2 cops in front of me too. 

the only reason they pulled me over is, i was following the cop at 95 in the fast lane on the NJ Parkway, hey if they can do it what the hell. and they tried to give me **** about my lights, but i kno there not illegal! so they backed off and i got away!  

ohh and NJ cops are 80% a$$ Holes!!! , and one of the strictest states! 


there is nothing wrong with them there daytime running lights, the only time ur going to have a problem is if u put blue or red.. Ect light on the front of ur car! i know i had bright blue stripes! :screwy:


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

so, I guess you have to crack the housing to get that strip in there. 

and once it is in there, how will it be secured...glue or some kind of tie? 

I think it would look really nice. 

FWIW, I'm not a fan of the multiple LED strips. Pick either the head lights or the lower bumper, but not both.


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

the head light lens comes of u just need to take out the screws and then most cases heat it up so the rubber seal will come apart, then to hold the LED strip use a superglue or some type of glue! 
then reheat and put ur headlight back together! thats the simple version! :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The only cars that should have any type of LEDs are audi's...


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

:laugh: yea ok!! :screwy:


----------

